
NET Core Data Access - renafowler
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/11/09/net-core-data-access/
======
xeromal
One of the hardest things about using Core is finding compatible libraries.
Giving a cheatsheet for viable data solutions is a step in the right
direction.

